# High thread count bedding - where to get it here



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys - our shipment is due very soon and we are really looking forward to having all our lovely things around us again but somethings like bedding I left at home in Aberdeen so I want to but some good quality 400 - 600 thread count bedding at reasonable price can anyone suggest some shop to try? 

Have been looking around and not seen anything in super kingsize that was decent TC also needs to be white preferably - I know perhaps I'm being a bit picky but I do like huge beds and great bedding. Bought some from the white company and tbh not that impressed so far with it.

Suggestions please ?

:confused2: Thanks Debra x


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Debenhams have a good selection.


----------



## Wildean (Feb 16, 2011)

Well the obvious one is The White Company, either in MoE or Dubai Mall. Not the cheapest but pretty good quality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

The 1st floor of Dubai has a few stores that sell good quality bedding. Could be pricey though, or at least that's the impression I get just from the look of the store


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Crate & Barrel in Mall of the Emirates has some nice (and expensive) bedding.


----------

